# Chariot Build In Progress



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here are a few preliminary pictures of my Chariot:*

*Extras purchased for this build:*
JAI Photo etch detail kit
JAI headlights light kit
TSDS decal sheet
Aztek Dummy paint masks and orange vinyl kit
Trylon Products corrected radar dish and interior sensors
Homemade paper curtains sewn by June Lockhart (not)

Dry-Fitted Canopy pics:








[/IMG]








[/IMG]
Close-up of textured paper curtains








[/IMG]








[/IMG]
Photo etch dashboard








[/IMG]
I used Tamyia Gloss Aluminum on the canopy ribs, Testors Metalizer Magnesium on the body and roof panels (as Lou's advice), and Tamyia regular orange on the floor interior








[/IMG]








[/IMG]
I used Pledge Future on all plastic parts touching the vinyl








[/IMG]
I bought an extra 1/24th scale Robot for my Pod


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Couple More Pictures*

*Couple more pictures:*








[/IMG]
Close-up of Henry's decal on Robot face








[/IMG]








[/IMG]
Normally, Don only sees this side








[/IMG]
Angle I wish I'd seen earlier for color references








[/IMG]
Vinyl looking good!-Thanks, Lou!

*Thanks to Henry, Lou, Gil, Culttvman, and Trylon Products for awesome products and customer service! *

More to come...Thanks for looking


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Note on curtains:

I went to a craft store and bought a couple of sheets of 8 1/2 x 11 medium weight textured paper in the "scrapbooking" section for .99.
I eye-balled the sizes of the kit curtains and cut out a rectangle to match kit curtain height. Then I made a series of accordian style folds, cut the tops to a curved shape with scissors, and cut a small piece to go around as a curtain tie and super-glued it in the back. The tie can slide up and down to adjust to match the kit. You can also fluff and flare curtains to meet the look you want.
Super easy and super cheap. After fiddling with the first one, I made the rest in 20 minutes!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love how Moebius put the front and rear bumper seams right up against the molded ribbing detail. It makes those seams disappear like magic. 

Also, they perfectly captured the subtle "nose-up" cant of the upper body as it relates to the lower track sub-assembly. Genius! It is the little noticed details like that, that makes this kit look so much like the full sized "real" mock-up. Heck, I don't think the filming miniature has that nose up tilt! You tell me:

http://www.cloudster.com/sets&vehicles/Chariot/chariot01.jpg

Thanks, Moebius!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

VERRRY Nice ! Neat and clean.

but please, give the Robot's left claw one more hit with a sanding stick to remove the left over pour stub. When the rest of yor build is so fantastic, that little detail sticks out like a sore thumb.

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> VERRRY Nice ! Neat and clean.
> 
> but please, give the Robot's left claw one more hit with a sanding stick to remove the left over pour stub. When the rest of yor build is so fantastic, that little detail sticks out like a sore thumb.
> 
> Can't wait to see more!


I saw that only after I posted the pic! That's funny. I can barely see it in real life. The camera tells all!! I met this guy at a now defunct hobby shop in Gilroy, California that turned me on to sanding sticks. I went in one day and said, "I'm a old newbie. What can I get that is essential to model building?"

He hooked me up with sanding sticks. It changed my life!!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice!
The outside roof panel under the scanner dish and spotlights is the same interior red/orange. The Irwin Allen red/orange is a slightly deeper shade than the Thiokol red/orange used on the chassis.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

starseeker said:


> Very nice!
> The outside roof panel under the scanner dish and spotlights is the same interior red/orange. The Irwin Allen red/orange is a slightly deeper shade than the Thiokol red/orange used on the chassis.


Thanks for the color tips! I read by others' posts that the panels changed colors from red/orange to silver and back again from episode to episode. I also read in the Aztek Dummy directions that those panels were removable/interchangable. I think I'll take the lazy route and leave it as-is. My masking panels are gone with the trashman and I'm way too nervous to try more canopy painting. Thanks for taking time to look at my stuff. Your knowledge and skill is inspiring!:wave:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, what a great job so far, and thanks for the pics. 

Great idea with the curtains. From the pics above, they remind me of carbon fiber, even if the "weave" is out of scale itself, it gives off that impression, and it's just a great look you've found.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Really beautiful! The curtain material is a perfect choice. Glad you got your axles worked out!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

machgo said:


> Really beautiful! The curtain material is a perfect choice. Glad you got your axles worked out!


Thanks, machgo!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking darn good kdaracal! You are obviously spending the bucks,and taking the time, to do it up right. Can't wait to see the finished model,keep us posted! P.S. what glue did you use on the treads? How did it hold? Any problems with the melting wheel thing?:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Moonman27 said:


> Looking darn good kdaracal! You are obviously spending the bucks,and taking the time, to do it up right. Can't wait to see the finished model,keep us posted! P.S. what glue did you use on the treads? How did it hold? Any problems with the melting wheel thing?:thumbsup:


Thanks for the kudos, Moonman! 

I used over the counter super glue gel on the tread connection. It seems to be holding find. 
The wheel hubs are too newly installed to tell if the coating of Pledge "Future" was enough to halt the melting chemical reaction. So far, so good. I bought the extras slowly, over time. 
Not too bad on the wallet. I need all the help I can get. My skills are very limited.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

WmTodd said:


> Wow, what a great job so far, and thanks for the pics.
> 
> Great idea with the curtains. From the pics above, they remind me of carbon fiber, even if the "weave" is out of scale itself, it gives off that impression, and it's just a great look you've found.


WmTodd, 
Thanks for the compliments! I know there is very little about the curtains that are canon. But I really liked the way they look. I thought about using balloon mylar, but my son wouldn't let me pop his old birthday balloon! 

The backs of the curtains will show, and they are just plain white paper. But I like that, too! I just have to figure how to hang them. I have some very thin brass tubing to use as a curtain rod. Now I just need to figure out where to place the rod on the inside of the canopy. No good pictures exist.

You can see some kind of curtain rod on the inside surface of the door here:

http://www.cloudster.com/sets&vehicles/Chariot/chariot15.jpg

I love this picture. You can see all kinds of cool little extras.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Diorama*

*Would this scene make a cool diorama?*

http://www.cloudster.com/sets&vehicles/Chariot/chariot13.jpg

I love the sun protector screen! This is when LiS was still really cool, not silly.
Don and John running around in their t-shirts. The sun in it's daily eliptical orbit, fry/freeze-fry/freeze. When I was a kid, I thought those guys were two cool dudes. Protecting their family and what-not. Rationing water in thimbles to everybody as they traveled. Neat 8 year old memories of the first cool TV!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey kdaracal,that would be a cool dio. The solar screen is cool,but I bet it was a b***h to set up. As for LIS being really cool,as opposed to really silly,that is why I think the 1st season was the best! I like Jonathan Harris,but he was WAY cooler as an evil spy character,than the sissy he eventually evolved into. His feminine scream was just annoying. I often think that show would have been so much better if he had remained the cunning villain instead of a clown. Your canopy looks great,might have to spring for those paint masks myself.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Moonman27 said:


> Hey kdaracal,that would be a cool dio. The solar screen is cool,but I bet it was a b***h to set up. As for LIS being really cool,as opposed to really silly,that is why I think the 1st season was the best! I like Jonathan Harris,but he was WAY cooler as an evil spy character,than the sissy he eventually evolved into. His feminine scream was just annoying. I often think that show would have been so much better if he had remained the cunning villain instead of a clown. Your canopy looks great,might have to spring for those paint masks myself.


Agreed. Harris was a good actor and made a fabulous villian. He was down right scary. Remember that serious evil stare?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Jonathan Harris excelled in "comedic villiany", and the show would've ended after two seasons had he remained the straight villian. Much as I love season 1, which included a couple of awful episodes like The Magic Mirror and the Space Croppers, the other two seasons had some memorable episodes.
LIS wouldn't have lasted three seasons and been as well loved (or despised) without Jonathan Harris' buffoonish version of Dr. Zachary Smith, which started with the mid-first season episode, "The Sky Pirate" in January, 1966.
Now back to that fantastic Chariot build... :hat:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Seaview said:


> Jonathan Harris excelled in "comedic villiany", and the show would've ended after two seasons had he remained the straight villian. Much as I love season 1, which included a couple of awful episodes like The Magic Mirror and the Space Croppers, the other two seasons had some memorable episodes.
> LIS wouldn't have lasted three seasons and been as well loved (or despised) without Jonathan Harris' buffoonish version of Dr. Zachary Smith, which started with the mid-first season episode, "The Sky Pirate" in January, 1966.
> Now back to that fantastic Chariot build... :hat:


Putting it aside this weekend. Heading to San Francisco to meet with a sci-fi modelers club Saturday. My first visit. I will be taking this unfinished build with me. I will be plowing through it next week. I hope to get a whole lot more done soon. I'm going to play with lighting the photo etch buttons and a simple blinker inside the Robot body mount riding in the rear. I have some tiny Halloween lights I picked up at Michael's last year....

FMC of San Francisco site link:

http://www.fantasymodelersclub.com/pages_home_page.html


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Chariot Diorama Idea Brewing*

My idea is coming together. I'd like to do a scene from "The Hungry Sea" with the solar protector deployed, the out of commission Robot slumped over, (Don shot him with a laser pistol) and some various camping equipment scattered around. 

The idea came to me all at once when I saw my wife's super-compact umbrella partially opened and laying out to dry. In that position, it resembles the solar shield grudgingly erected by Don in this scene. That umbrella has multiple complex folds to fit in a purse. The umbrella is super-small. I could spray it with foil colored paint or even cover it with wrinkley kitchen foil or mylar. Then cut the main handle off. Detail it with brass rod for "tent poles", etc. 
If you watch this scene, you'll notice the underside has some kind of fish netting. I could probably find that at the craft store to glue on the underside.
Scroll to 27:50 here:

http://www.hulu.com/watch/190/lost-in-space-the-hungry-sea

*Dumb? Too ambitious?* The Hungry Sea screams LiS at its best.

*Questions/Comments/Suggestions Welcome!!*


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I like the idea of the sun shield, it would make a cool looking diorama.

So - How was the sci-fi club meeting? Will you be going again?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> I like the idea of the sun shield, it would make a cool looking diorama.
> 
> So - How was the sci-fi club meeting? Will you be going again?


The meeting was awesome. I met some great guys. These folks are serious business, strictly sci-fi, fantasy, movie buffs and figure sculps. Seroius meaning they keep to the genre, but not a bunch of rivet counters. Lots of professional talent, but they welcomed me even as a newbie. They liked my Pod build, despite my clear lack of skill! I highly recommend this club to anybody like minded in the greater SF/San Jose area. I had to leave around 4pm and wished I could stay a few more hours! One guy actually showed me how to assemble, run, clean, and break down an airbrush. First time I ever had one in my hand. 

It's a big drive for me, but I will be coming back for sure!

Wish me luck on my diorama idea...........*GULP*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Good luck; you can do it!
Come to think of it, every time I've seen burnt aluminum foil from baked potatoes, I always think of scratch-building the same diorama.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Seaview said:


> Good luck; you can do it!
> Come to think of it, every time I've seen burnt aluminum foil from baked potatoes, I always think of scratch-building the same diorama.


Ha! :tongue:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Little More Done......*

*Got a little further...*

I found some "wedding lights", designed for putting inside of balloons, that worked really good for lighting the Robot, and the "IR" scanner. The lights were found at Michael's in the wedding decor isle. 

Here are some photos:

Scratch built IR scanner







[/IMG]

TSDS decal over face







[/IMG]

Scratch seatbelts made from thin silver tape and leftover photoetch:







[/IMG]

Trylon Products corrected scanner face:







[/IMG]

More to come....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Wedding Lights*

*More on wedding lights:*

The lights come in blinker and non blinker. They are about 2 bucks for 2. I like them because they are small, self containing, and easy to deal with. I cut a hole in the bottom of the Robot, just to the exact size of the light. Snug fit, not glued, removable. They fit perfectly inside the full standing Robot or the Robot half for the Chariot. Twist on/twist off. Wow. 

Video of Robot blinker:








[/ame][/IMG]

Notice gaping whole in Chariot floor near base of Robot stand. I was rigging elaborate 9volt battery lights to run down in wheel cavity and up to the Robot when I discovered the little lights. I am sick. Good Lord, I'm an idiot....

Picture of lights package:







[/IMG]

This build has newbie written all over it. The orange is getting on my nerves. Yuck. I wonder how I can break that up a little. 
More later........


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*looking mighty fine*

She's looking mighty fine there, not to sure what the fuss over the orange is it looks pretty good to me!....
Just started on my chariot as a break from the Gunstar.
Am building new console as we write...and have added new floor (to cover ejection marks)..I am going to try and light the beast up as well..
Keep up the good work matey...I hope my finish can match yours!
Aeryn43:tongue:


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

aeryn43 said:


> She's looking mighty fine there, not to sure what the fuss over the orange is it looks pretty good to me!....
> Just started on my chariot as a break from the Gunstar.
> Am building new console as we write...and have added new floor (to cover ejection marks)..I am going to try and light the beast up as well..
> Keep up the good work matey...I hope my finish can match yours!
> Aeryn43:tongue:


You go girl! please keep us posted as to the progress, I love photos of all the talented peoples builds


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, Aeryn43 and Skinnyonce. I guess I hit a point of looking at this one too much. What I'm invisioning isn't turning out. Nothing is glued in yet. I'm trying to leave options open to improve stuff. 

Check out Bill G. from IPMS: He's got some excellent ideas! 

http://www.ipms-css.org/wp-gallery2.php?g2_itemId=6477

and here:

http://www.ipms-css.org/wp-gallery2.php?g2_itemId=7394

I hope it's appropriate to link folks like this. If not, please forgive me. Your build is wonderful!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I put down a sheet of the really thin craft foam (gray) on the floor. sorta like indoor/outdoor carpeting. It does help break up all of the orange.

Do you have a set of Drew's figures? Once you get them painted and in place, it adds a lot of life and color to the insides and also breaks the orange up quite nicely


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I put down a sheet of the really thin craft foam (gray) on the floor. sorta like indoor/outdoor carpeting. It does help break up all of the orange.
> 
> Do you have a set of Drew's figures? Once you get them painted and in place, it adds a lot of life and color to the insides and also breaks the orange up quite nicely


Thanks. Lou!


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I put down a sheet of the really thin craft foam (gray) on the floor. sorta like indoor/outdoor carpeting. It does help break up all of the orange.
> 
> Do you have a set of Drew's figures? Once you get them painted and in place, it adds a lot of life and color to the insides and also breaks the orange up quite nicely


I was thinking long those lines too, I found some 1/24 diamond plate styrene sheet on line , thinking of a strip down the center of the floor, painted gray or blk/gray


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Thanks, Aeryn43 and Skinnyonce. I guess I hit a point of looking at this one too much. What I'm invisioning isn't turning out. Nothing is glued in yet. I'm trying to leave options open to improve stuff.
> 
> Check out Bill G. from IPMS: He's got some excellent ideas!
> 
> ...




kdaracal,
Your build is sweet and if its ok I would like to steal some of your ideas, when I start mine,, if not then you need to use those little pixal image blury things seen on girly pictures LOL!,,so we cant copy your photos LOL!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

skinnyonce said:


> kdaracal,
> Your build is sweet and if its ok I would like to steal some of your ideas, when I start mine,, if not then you need to use those little pixal image blury things seen on girly pictures LOL!,,so we cant copy your photos LOL!


I'd be honored if you stoled my ideas. I post stuff to let folks know what I'm discovering (like tiny lights at Michael's) Quite frankly, I am getting lots of ideas from everybody else. I found some 1/24th scale diamond plate, too!! 

That Bill G. guy from the Chicago IPMS site has awesome ideas, including using the diamond floor. (please don't mistake his incredible build for my hunk-o-junk!!) 

Here's how I feel: I think if you post stuff on a public website, everybody has the right to look at it. I would never post pics from a model show or exhibition, though, without permission. 

When I go to shows, I always take lots of pics for my own personal use. I come home tempted to share the awesome builds with Hobbytalk. But that wouldn't be right. 

Recently, I visited the Santa Clara County IPMS convention. It had the most amazing Terminator diorama you can imagine. But I couldn't find the builder to ask permission to post on Hobbytalk. I hope he sees this and posts pics of his build!! 

Anyway, thanks, skinnyonce!!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> * The orange is getting on my nerves. Yuck. I wonder how I can break that up a little.
> *


*

You can break it up by not painting the floor orange. As far as I can tell, it never was.*


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> I read by others' posts that the panels changed colors from red/orange to silver and back again from episode to episode. I also read in the Aztek Dummy directions that those panels were removable/interchangable.


 The only interchangeable panels were perhaps the snap in light shields. I never saw them removed, tho'. There are 3 panels made of the same material as the curtains that snap onto the inside frame inside the 3 curved wall to roof curved panels on either side of the Chariot, above the doors and above the ladder. These light shields were always silver and those curved Chariot panels were always clear. 

As far as I know, I'm the only one here who ever floated the idea that the top front roof panel might be silver at times. The roof panel I'm talking about is the one supporting the scanner antenna and front top spotlights. All I have solid evidence for is that this roof panel was always red on the outside. 

Love the idea of the sun shield diorama. If you're not concerned with replicating the texture of the inside of the sun shield, you could just make it up of styrene tube glued into geodesic triangles (or brass tube soldered) and cover them with bare metal foil. What a fun project. Looking fwd to seeing more of your great work!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



starseeker said:


> You can break it up by not painting the floor orange. As far as I can tell, it never was.


You are a research life savoir, my friend!! This changes my worries about maintaining canon!!:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

starseeker said:


> The only interchangeable panels were perhaps the snap in light shields. I never saw them removed, tho'. There are 3 panels made of the same material as the curtains that snap onto the inside frame inside the 3 curved wall to roof curved panels on either side of the Chariot, above the doors and above the ladder. These light shields were always silver and those curved Chariot panels were always clear.
> 
> As far as I know, I'm the only one here who ever floated the idea that the top front roof panel might be silver at times. The roof panel I'm talking about is the one supporting the scanner antenna and front top spotlights. All I have solid evidence for is that this roof panel was always red on the outside.
> 
> Love the idea of the sun shield diorama. If you're not concerned with replicating the texture of the inside of the sun shield, you could just make it up of styrene tube glued into geodesic triangles (or brass tube soldered) and cover them with bare metal foil. What a fun project. Looking fwd to seeing more of your great work!


Thanks, again, Sir! Guess what? My orange vinyl sheet from AztekDummy (Lou) has an appropriate sized front panel just for this purpose!! (no painting for me) 

I have to say, I was letting myself get down right depressed about these two details. I don't do a lot of builds, but I REALLY want the ones I *do* do to be at least canon. I figure the "uncanon" IR scanner is OK because it didn't appear in every episode. In any case, thanks again, especially for the pics and screen grabs!!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Actually, that IR scanner screen is on the back of the scanner casing. The kit part that looks like a handle on the back of the scanner is where that display screen is located.

That should not take away from the cool piece you built. I really like the PE you used for the cooling grills ... it looks oddly familiar


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Actually, that IR scanner screen is on the back of the scanner casing. The kit part that looks like a handle on the back of the scanner is where that display screen is located.
> 
> That should not take away from the cool piece you built. I really like the PE you used for the cooling grills ... it looks oddly familiar


Yea, Baby!! Left overs from the Pod!! So are the seatbelt buckles! Is the screen there all the time? Perhaps I need to rebuild it. Henry had scratch instructions, but I could not reproduce it. So now, my scanner looks like a big 'o 1982 computer monitor!! Ha! I used parts from a very small scale NASA space shuttle cargo bay. Plus some amazing but unused PE...Hmmm from someone we know??? 
Thanks, Paulbo!! (I'll be ordering somemore stuff soon) Your stuff is the best..........


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, the screen's there all the time. The confusion about the sucker (I think) is because the closeup shot is of the J2's radar display, not the Chariot's display. 

You can see the Chariot's display in this shot:



Though your display isn't technically accurate, it still looks pretty cool and not terribly out of place.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

That's simplicity, itself! Heck, you could even give that position a little light! It's small and one sided, too. You can also see tons of wires and what-not behind it. I put some car engine details way up inside the main scanner, but you cannot see them. Oh, well. I may have to remove the monitor and rip the face off of it and put it in the right place. I'll need to cover a big drill hole in the base, though. Thanks for the scanner pic. Looks hard to get. Did the scanner pivot from side to side as well?

Is the foreground "tubes" on the right actually the gun rack?:wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

the scanner did swing side to side as well as up and down.

there was a black and white still I saw where it was pointed "backwards" with the front facing into the cabin.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I've got the identical screen grab, a little adjusted for contrast. There's a lot going on behind the scanner. In Moster Plants, the scanner isn't there, just a bracket. Maybe someone stepped on it.


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.simonmercs.biz/lost_in_space#Next

Looks Like the "hungry sea" has been done or at least a version of it!

Take a look 

LIS Fan 4 ever


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

LIS FAN 4ever said:


> http://www.simonmercs.biz/lost_in_space#Next
> 
> Looks Like the "hungry sea" has been done or at least a version of it!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! Simon's the MAN! This site was one of the reasons I got back into modeling as I entered my 40's! Eye candy. Pure eye candy. Not very many folks can build and make it look like the show. You could climb right into his stuff and take a ride.........:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Quick idea: Use the new-fangled "record your own message" greeting cards from Hallmark to record a quick sound effect for your build. Tear out the "guts" (micro speaker/sound chip) and hide the tiny button on you model!! Re-recordable and long-lasting. They are small and ready to go.........Hmmmmmm.........Thinkin' I'll try to find the start-up/running sounds/music for the Chariot. I distinctly remember Don starting the motor in some episodes.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

funny you should mention that! I used a similar setup from Radio Shack to put in the base of my Dr. Smith /Robot kit. I put together a few back and forth barbs and recorded them onto the chip. push the button and Bazinga!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> funny you should mention that! I used a similar setup from Radio Shack to put in the base of my Dr. Smith /Robot kit. I put together a few back and forth barbs and recorded them onto the chip. push the button and Bazinga!


ooooowww...I'm hittin' Radio Shack today....thanks!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Quick idea: Use the new-fangled "record your own message" greeting cards from Hallmark to record a quick sound effect for your build. Tear out the "guts" (micro speaker/sound chip) and hide the tiny button on you model!! Re-recordable and long-lasting. They are small and ready to go.........Hmmmmmm.........Thinkin' I'll try to find the start-up/running sounds/music for the Chariot. I distinctly remember Don starting the motor in some episodes.


They work well for short sound clips, be sure to replace the tab I point out in the picture with a switch, it's the power contact that a piece of card stock slides between when the card is closed, turning the circuit off. When you open the card, the card stock is pulled out from between the contacts, turning the unit on. Just a thought.....:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

teslabe said:


> They work well for short sound clips, be sure to replace the tab I point out in the picture with a switch, it's the power contact that a piece of card stock slides between when the card is closed, turning the circuit off. When you open the card, the card stock is pulled out from between the contacts, turning the unit on. Just a thought.....:wave:


Lifesaver. I love hobbytalk...........Thanks teslab!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Lifesaver. I love hobbytalk...........Thanks teslab!


You're very welcome......:wave: I picked up a bunch of them the day after Christmas for half price ($3.50 each) but even at their regular price ($6.99) it's not bad.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Fixed Floor and IR Scanner*

I went ahead and tore out and replaced the IR scanner and installed some diamond plate flooring. 










*The display is too big, but I needed to fit the TSDS decal on properly. *








[/IMG]

*Plastistruct 1/24th scale double diamond floor painted Tamyia Gun Metal. Notice the chair base. It is a disc brake pad/rotor from a bashed Mustang*








[/IMG]

*Look carefully. You can see the black tubing/wires detail coming out from the bottom of the scanner.*

Working with the Plastistruct floor was easy! It is super thin. I just carefully cut it with regular scissors. A rectangle 2 3/4" x 5" Primed and painted. I had 4 chair bases to use. 1/25 Mustang brake pads. They look great. They have small bumps on them that look like toe activated up/down buttons. Like at the barber's shop. 
More to come..........


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Technical Difficulties*

I posted a similar thread on the model lighting forum. I am having a problem with the Just an Illusion light set that I bought for this model. The set is very simple. It just has two headlights with one red and one black wire each, one simple on/off switch with one red and one black wire, and a 9-volt battery connecter with one red and one black wire. 

I stripped the wires and simply twisted all the reds together, and twisted all the blacks together, gave a quick test and WaLa! After testing, I glued and screwed everthing in place. After a longer test, I realized the battery was heating up. *It was hot even when the switch was in the "OFF" postion*. I made SURE no black wires were crossing the reds. The battery dies overnight, too. I don't know what to do. Can anybody help? Thanks!

Here are some pics:








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

*Thanks for any help!*


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm thinking the switch should only have one colored wire, either red or black but not both


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

skinnyonce said:


> I'm thinking the switch should only have one colored wire, either red or black but not both


You can see the pre-wired switch in this photo:








[/IMG]

Everthing was plug-n-play. Just twist wires and install. It came this way in the pack.:wave:


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Great build up! Painting looks really neat and clean. Curtains are a nice touch also.

How difficult would it be to disassemble the wiring and untwist everything--to check for shorts? Can you still access the leds themselves? Can you take the switch out of the equation? Maybe desolder it, and put in a temporary 2 pole switch....see if that changes anything.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

machgo said:


> Great build up! Painting looks really neat and clean. Curtains are a nice touch also.
> 
> How difficult would it be to disassemble the wiring and untwist everything--to check for shorts? Can you still access the leds themselves? Can you take the switch out of the equation? Maybe desolder it, and put in a temporary 2 pole switch....see if that changes anything.


They are just taped with electrical tape. I will try to reconfigure the wires that touch to try to figure out the problem. Thanks for responding. I want to stick a fork in this build soon. I had to put it on hold because I injured my leg and had to stay down for a week. Fell off a U-Haul truck ramp. Bone headed move. :tongue:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yeah,
you've got a short there some where. The black wire should go straight from the - on the battery to the -wires from the LEDs

the red wire should go like this : battery(+) ,switch first post,switch second post, (+) LED bundle


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, Lou! Gil's kit is awesome. I hope I did not ruin it. I would need to destroy the front of the model to remove and replace. Gil (JAI) even includes resized headlamp lenses and real metal chrome rings to go around them. Very realistic.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Thanks, Lou! Gil's kit is awesome. I hope I did not ruin it. I would need to destroy the front of the model to remove and replace. Gil (JAI) even includes resized headlamp lenses and real metal chrome rings to go around them. Very realistic.


Not sure if Gil is offering what i did back in "08" on mine. Here are the pictures for anyone who would like to do the same...... You will need to reduce the size of the lamp lens and open up the holes on the front of the chariot a bit.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=44060

Sorry, I forgot to post a picture of the tool I used to open the hole on the washers, here it is.......


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Not sure if Gil is offering what i did back in "08" on mine. Here are the pictures for anyone who would like to do the same...... You will need to reduce the size of the lamp lens and open up the holes on the front of the chariot a bit.


This is similar to what the JAI kit has in way of the lens/ring assembly. I'm still catching up on who's who. Do you have an aftermarket company, as well?
I'd love to see a link to it. I know you guys have been around for many years. Please forgive me for not knowing!! :wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Lights are fixed! Thanks, everybody!!*

Moving on to detailing..........Hope to wrap this up and post some final pics soon!!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> This is similar to what the JAI kit has in way of the lens/ring assembly. I'm still catching up on who's who. Do you have an aftermarket company, as well?
> I'd love to see a link to it. I know you guys have been around for many years. Please forgive me for not knowing!! :wave:


No I don't, this is just what I did to mine and posted it back in 08. I had to delete these pictures last year due to a 15Mb limit on pictures. So pictures in my older posts are usually the first too go.... There are some great aftermarket companies here to buy from and Gil is definitely one of them, the group doesn't need any more. I try to post for people on a budget, who don't mind doing it them selves...... Plus, I think I was the first to do this and was excited to post this find for the group to maybe add to their build.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2575889&postcount=190

I found the post, it was from 11/08/08


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Gotta Share This*

I know this awesome dude who made a schematic of this kind of switch. I have to share it!!








[/IMG]










*Thanks to my good friend!!*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Getting Closer*

*Couple more pics of weekend progress:*








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Video: 








[/ame][/IMG]

*Thanks for looking!*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

See everything I've done here:

http://s874.photobucket.com/albums/ab301/kdaracal123/


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Final Pics*

I am ready to call this one done. I injured my leg and had to put things on hold. Here are some pics with a little commentary:

View showing upper interior roof details:







[/IMG]

Pic showing JAI photo etch mesh basket bottom and Trylon corrected solar scanner. I put a piece of mirrored cardstock on face. 








[/IMG]

Trylon corrected dish detail. Their products rock!








[/IMG]

Door with orange coated paperclip "curtain rod":








[/IMG]

Continued on next post---


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

This was a very fun build.
Really love the mods done here.
Sweet!!!! Here is a pic of mine.
Thanks for sharing these great shots.
Looks like she will be a beauty.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Continued:

Rear shot:








[/IMG]

I love this shot:








[/IMG]

Nice shot of TSDS decals. When the headlights are on, the combo of the JAI photo etch covered with TSDS decals for this part makes some of the buttons on the dash light up:








[/IMG]

Goofy idea that worked (kinda):








[/IMG]

Gun detail with tiny holes drilled into top disk and other details too small to see. Curtains will be painted at the top to cover cut areas:








[/IMG]

Close-up of dish back from Trylon. Two piece resin. Little clean up, highly detailed:








[/IMG]

*The End*

Rear end picture of melted plastic where tread laid in box. I left it intentionally unfixed. (Will's first teen driving accident):








[/IMG]

Thanks to everyone for their help and support. Also big thanks to all the aftermarket folks-TSDS, JAI, Trylon, Aztekdummy for the masks and orange vinyl, and June Lockhart for her sewing skills on those curtains! (Sorry, not funny the first time, either)

I will post my Hungry Sea diorama one of these days.:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

moebiusman said:


> This was a very fun build.
> Really love the mods done here.
> Sweet!!!! Here is a pic of mine.
> Thanks for sharing these great shots.
> Looks like she will be a beauty.


Great shot, moebiusman! I love the sand up on top of the treads! (rubbing hands together with ideas to steal) mooohaaa!


----------

